# 512MB RAM und immernoch nicht genug?

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Gerade ärgere ich mich hier ein bissl über die Speicherwelt von Linux und frage mich, WIEVIEL RAM braucht man hier eigentlich um vernünftig mit dem System arbeiten zu können? Ich habe 512MB Ram und diesen als Dual-DDR-RAM über einen nforce-Chipsatz. Bei folgendem (zugegebenermaßen extrem vollen) Szenario ist hier echt NICHTS mehr mit arbeiten:

- licq (im systray)

- k3b

- openoffice

- kontact (im systray)

- skype (im systray)

- browser (mitmap24.com -> also ein java-Applet)

- amarok (im systray)

- zwei emerges

- noch zwei weitere Konsolen offen

Ich könnte es ja verstehen, wenn das Umherschalten der Applikationen länger dauert.. okay, kein Problem. Aber in diesem Fall hier geht NULL. Meine Festplatte ist am arbeiten wie blöde und die Maus bewegt sich nicht mal mehr für 5 Minuten! Das kann ja auch nicht normal sein.. ich habe in der Taskleiste eine Konsole angeklickt um mittels top mal zu sehen, was hier eigentlich los ist das nichts mehr geht. Naja, nach 4 minuten konnte ich dann mal 'top' eingeben und mir eine Anzeige geben lassen:

```
Tasks: 206 total,   1 running, 202 sleeping,   0 stopped,   3 zombie

Cpu(s): 14.7% us,  1.7% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 82.7% wa,  1.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    515416k total,   511348k used,     4068k free,     2768k buffers

Swap:  1052216k total,   671044k used,   381172k free,    22104k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

12079 root      18   0  116m  55m 9296 D  7.0 11.1   0:07.92 cc1plus

28351 mfe       15   0 88800 6424  70m S  3.0  1.2   0:57.47 amarokapp

28350 mfe       15   0 88800 6424  70m S  2.3  1.2   0:42.67 amarokapp

30932 mfe       15   0 56116  14m  32m S  2.0  2.8   0:33.60 konqueror

 6541 root      15   0  151m  17m  70m S  1.3  3.4   3:36.24 X

 6728 mfe       15   0 33504 5640  26m S  0.3  1.1   0:22.88 kicker

 5982 mfe       15   0  228m 3928  48m S  0.3  0.8   0:00.04 java

12224 mfe       16   0  1884 1096 1540 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.10 top

...
```

was ist denn 'wa' in diesem zusammenhang? Wie gesagt.. Meine HD ist am kämpfen wie ein grosser.

Nachdem ich den Browser und k3b im schweiße meines Angesichts beenden konnte (wieder hat es mehrere Minuten gedauert) viel die Anzeige auf

```
top - 14:00:40 up  2:28,  6 users,  load average: 11.13, 14.25, 13.85

Tasks: 201 total,   8 running, 193 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 91.7% us,  6.0% sy,  1.3% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.7% hi,  0.3% si

Mem:    515416k total,   443548k used,    71868k free,     8468k buffers

Swap:  1052216k total,   421168k used,   631048k free,    54672k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

15793 root      25   0 48212  41m 8376 R 29.2  8.3   0:01.99 cc1plus
```

herunter... seltsam

Mir ist es übrigens nicht selten schon passiert, dass mein System in einem solchen Zustand gar nicht mehr ansprechbar war.. HD hat gerödelt wie bekloppt, Maus war tot, Uhr ist stehen geblieben, per SSH war keine Verbindung mehr zu dem Rechner aufzubauen und selbst 30 Minuten warten hat nichts daran geändert. Irgendwas muss doch da faul sein.. Glücklicherweise blieb mir dieser Deadlock diesmal erspart, aber ich denke die Ursachen sind dieselben.

Ist irgendwas bekannt über schlechtes swapping bei einem linux-2.6er Kernel oder dem kde selbst? Oder kann ich irgendwie herausfinden was in einem solchen Moment von statten geht? Man muss bedenken, dass ich bei einem extremen Deadlock den Rechner neu booten muss und danach in den syslogs nichts steht

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## mrsteven

Mach mal DMA an für deine Festplatte. "wa" ist die Zeit, die der Kernel damit verbringt, auf irgendwelche Lese-/Schreibvorgänge zu warten. Es riecht daher danach, dass deine Festplatte nicht im DMA-Modus läuft. Was sagt denn "hdparm /dev/hda"?

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - zwei emerges
> ...

 

Läßt Du 2 emerge parallel laufen?

Ich dachte, dass wär böse...

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich bin mit dem Speichermanagement sehr zufrieden (im Gegensatz zu Windows).

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal folgendes prüfen:

- swap partition (grösse/benutzung)

- preemtible Kernel (soll bei manchen funktionieren) an bzw. ausschalten

- IO_Scheduler auf CFQ wechseln

Soweit ich weiss steht wa für wait i/o

----------

## dalu

Soll ich flamen oder nicht?

Naja , nein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - zwei emerges
> 
> 

 

Dir ist schon klar das das 1. zu Fehlern führt , 2. nur deine Wartezeit des einen Pakets verlängert und 3. Zu vollständiger CPU-belastung führt?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Festplatte ist am arbeiten wie blöde
> 
> 

 

DMA aktiv?

hdparm -d 1 -c 1 -u 1 /dev/hdX

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> die Maus bewegt sich nicht mal mehr für 5 Minuten!
> 
> 

 

Hardware cursor aktiv?

Du tust gerade so als sei das ein Weltuntergang, etwas weniger Dramatik bitte  :Wink: 

naja HTH

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

das gleiche hab ich bei mir auch beobachtet. Ich hatte meine Kernel Sourcen auf die mm-sourcen umgestellt. Und dachte erst das es daran liegt. Hab dann festgestellt das nur beim übersetzen von programmen die Kiste manchmal solche Ausetzer hat. Nach dem durchforsten der Log datein hab ich aber nicht rausfinden können woran es genau liegt auch reproduzieren ließ sich der Fehler nicht. (Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner Unzulänglichkeit.) 

Ich habe dann für Portage einen Nice Level gesetzt und seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Bloody_Viking

edit: Das Problem trat bei mir schon bei einem Emerge auf!

Ansonsten läuft die Kiste sehr gut!

DMA, preemtible Kernel und ähnliches war bei mir korrekt gesetzt. 

Vor allem tauchte es nur sporadisch auf. 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Anarcho

echo "PORTAGE_NICENESS=15" >> /etc/make.conf

Zum Thema 2 emerges:

Seit Portage 2.0.51 sollte das doch problemlos und schadlos funktionieren.

Und 100% CPU hast du auch bei nur einem emerge.

Trotzdem dauert es insgesamt gesehen wahrscheinlich eher länger als beide hintereinander.

----------

## PuresChaos

wenn einem das zu langsam ist, sollte man vlt mal nen schlankeren wm wie xfce, fluxbox bez blackbox erwägen auszuprobieren  :Smile: 

ich hab 256 mb sdram und er kommt damit eigentlich recht gut klar...

----------

## BlackEye

 *dalu wrote:*   

> Soll ich flamen oder nicht?
> 
> Naja , nein.
> 
> 

 

Hab ich es?  :Smile: 

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - zwei emerges
> ...

 

Okay, diese Kritik nehme ich in kauf. Zwei emerges mache ich in der Regel auch nicht. Ich wollte in diesem Fall nur sicher gehen, dass ich es nicht vergesse ein anderes Paket nochmal zu emergen wegen veränderter Compiler-Flags. In diesem Fall hab ich es durch einen zweiten Emergevorgang sichergestellt.

Aber wieso sollte das zu Fehlern führen? Compilieren kann parallel ausgeführt werden und der DB-Update vom Portage sollte wohl durch Locking o.ä. sicherstellen, dass kein inkonsistenter Zustand entsteht. Soviel Vertrauen hab ich in ein Multiuser-OS schon

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Meine Festplatte ist am arbeiten wie blöde
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [root@murpy] (/home/mfe) # hdparm -d 1 -c 1 -u 1 /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

sieht so aus..

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> die Maus bewegt sich nicht mal mehr für 5 Minuten!
> ...

 

hmm.. in der Tat steht davon nichts in der xorg.conf. Hab ich mal eingefügt. Danke für den Hinweis

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du tust gerade so als sei das ein Weltuntergang, etwas weniger Dramatik bitte 
> 
> 

 

Naja, entschuldige bitte. Aber wie ich oben bereits sagte, kam es schon öfter mal vor, dass ich einen kompletten Deadlock hatte. Es ging also nichts mehr und das ist schon ein wenig ärgerlich, wenn angebrochene Texte, halb durchgeführte emerges, halb gebrannte CDs oder irgendwelche im Netz gefundenen Infos die man gerade braucht/liest für den Eimer sind. Ein 'Voranmelder' für ein solchen Deadlock ist immer das gerödel auf der HD, der kaum bis gar nicht mehr bewegbare Mauscursor und die stehengebliebene Uhr. Da darf man schon mal ins Schwitzen kommen, zumal dies auch ein Systemzustand ist, der so unter keinen Umständen auftreten sollte.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe. DMA ist natürlich einleuchtend, war aber leider schon aktiv  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Martin

Edit: meine dramatisierten 5 Minuten, sind übrigens Cäsium133 genau  :Smile:  Dank meiner Funkuhr neben meinem Rechner, die sich von der stehengebliebenen Systemzeit meines Rechners nicht beinflussen ließ  :Wink: Last edited by BlackEye on Tue Apr 26, 2005 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sarahb523

Bei mir braucht gcc besonders manchmal beim linken sehr viel RAM (640MB). Dies tritt besonders bei größeren paketen auf. die einzige Lösung war bei mir diese problematischen builds außerhalb von X zu bauen und alle Dienste (inkl. X) auszuschalten. Dies passiert aber nur bei wenigen ebuilds (hab leider gerade kein Beispiel). DMA usw. sind auch bei mir OK. Ich merge auch manchmal 2 ebuilds, allerdings nur wenn ich genau weiß das diese keine Abhängigkeiten besitzen. Das lastet meine 2 CPU's besser aus. Bisher hatte ich mit diesem Vorgehen noch nie probleme.

gruß

sarah

----------

## BlackEye

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Vor allem tauchte es nur sporadisch auf. 

 

Genau das ist das Problem. Wäre es reproduzierbar, könnte man der Sache auf die Schliche kommen. So ist es aber mal ganz selten, dann innerhalb von 3 Wochen zwei mal, dann wieder erst 2 Monate später... frustrierend..

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "PORTAGE_NICENESS=15" >> /etc/make.conf 
> 
> 

 

hab ich mal mit aufgenommen. Danke

Gruß

----------

## BlackEye

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Das lastet meine 2 CPU's besser aus

 

Ist gerade dafür nicht das

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

zuständig? Sollte dann bei Dir -j3 sein. '-jx' wobei x = Anzahl Prozessoren+1

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@sarahb523

Was mir gerade einfällt.

Ich hab mal in einem Konsolen Fenster top mit laufen lassen. Und das letze was ich gesehen habe bevor gar nix ging war das über 300 Prozesse gestartet wurden und der swap Speicher voll war, deswegen hat er so auf der Festplatte rumgeackert. 

Werden den beim Linken mehrere gcc Prozesse verwendet?

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## 76062563

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass 'wa' bei größerer Festplattenaktivität sehr stark ansteigt... und DMA ist definitiv an.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [root@murpy] (/home/mfe) # hdparm -d 1 -c 1 -u 1 /dev/hda
> ...

 

Nun... Wenn ich mich nicht irre, aktiviert "-d 1" DMA  :Wink: 

Um NUR herauszufinden, ob es an ist, sollten keine Parameter angegeben sein (nur das Device)...

----------

## BlackEye

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Nun... Wenn ich mich nicht irre, aktiviert "-d 1" DMA 
> 
> Um NUR herauszufinden, ob es an ist, sollten keine Parameter angegeben sein (nur das Device)...

 

lol ... das passiert, wenn man einfach nur abtippt ohne nachzudenken :/

ABER:

cat /etc/init.d/hdparm sagt mir

```
disc0_args="-d1 -c1 -A1 -m16 -a64"

disc1_args="-d1 -c1 -A1 -m16 -a64"

cdrom0_args="-d1 -k1"

cdrom1_args="-d1 -k1"
```

und

```
[root@murpy] (/home/mfe) # rc-update -s | grep hdparm

              hdparm |      default
```

also sollte es auch vorher schon angewesen sein  :Smile: 

Trotzdem guter Einwand *g*

----------

## Tobiking

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *sarahb523 wrote:*   Das lastet meine 2 CPU's besser aus 
> 
> Ist gerade dafür nicht das
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Soweit ich weiß gibt es aber noch Pakete, die das -j einfach übersehen weil es ansonsten Fehler verursacht. Darunter waren glaube ich X und Firefox oder so. Deswegen funktioniert bei diesen Paketen auch kein distcc und bei 2 cpus (bzw. bald dual core) wären dann 2 emerges gleichzeitig schneller da sonst eine cpu nur dumm rumsitzt  :Very Happy: .

----------

## schachti

Interessant wäre die Ausgabe von free. Wenn sehr viel RAM für buffers draufgeht und (wie aus Deinem ersten Posting ersichtlich) trotzdem ordentlich Swap genutzt wird, könnte

```

vm.swappiness = 0

```

in /etc/sysctl.conf helfen (Änderung tritt erst nach einem Reboot in Kraft, um den zu vermeiden, geht auch echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness - diese Änderung geht aber beim nächsten Reboot verloren).

----------

## Carlo

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Gerade ärgere ich mich hier ein bissl über die Speicherwelt von Linux und frage mich, WIEVIEL RAM braucht man hier eigentlich um vernünftig mit dem System arbeiten zu können?

 

Hast Du überhaupt schon mal im gleichen Umfang Windows Zunder gemacht? Du hast KDE, OpenOffice, eine Java VM, als Browser vielleicht noch eine mozilla.org Applikation am laufen. Was wieviel Ram frißt kannst du selber sehen. Die Aussage "zwei emerges" ist völlig unsinnig. Es kommt darauf an was Du kompilierst. KDE benötigt z.B. minimal so um die 400MB, OpenOffice 4 GB. Da fällt Skype, das mal eben ein statisch gelinktes Qt mit ins System zieht, völlig unter den Tisch. 512 GB sind sicher ausreichend aber nicht die Welt...

edit: Wie viele Alben hast Du eigentlich gebunkert, daß Amarok so viel Speicher braucht?

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

ich nehme alles zurück bei mir ist er jetzt stehen geblieben.  :Embarassed:   Lief seit Wochen ohne Probleme. Und jetzt schon wieder diese Probleme!  :Sad: 

Aber ich habe es jetzt denke ich rausgefunden! Top hat mir immer swap angezeigt. Aber ksysguard zeigt mir null an! Nachdem ich kontrolliert habe welche Partition swap ist hab ich festgestellt das ich einen Denkfehler in der fstab habe. :Confused:   (anstatt hda2 hab ich hda3 eingetragen) 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@Carlo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 512 GB sind sicher ausreichend aber nicht die Welt...

 

512 GB  :Question: 

Heutiger Mindeststandard!  :Wink: 

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ach ja... Wenn jemand funktionierende

133 MHz CL-2 RAM-Riegel übrig hat, soll er sie mir ruhig schicken  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   Gerade ärgere ich mich hier ein bissl über die Speicherwelt von Linux und frage mich, WIEVIEL RAM braucht man hier eigentlich um vernünftig mit dem System arbeiten zu können? 
> 
> Hast Du überhaupt schon mal im gleichen Umfang Windows Zunder gemacht? Du hast KDE, OpenOffice, eine Java VM, als Browser vielleicht noch eine mozilla.org Applikation am laufen. Was wieviel Ram frißt kannst du selber sehen. Die Aussage "zwei emerges" ist völlig unsinnig. Es kommt darauf an was Du kompilierst. KDE benötigt z.B. minimal so um die 400MB, OpenOffice 4 GB. Da fällt Skype, das mal eben ein statisch gelinktes Qt mit ins System zieht, völlig unter den Tisch. 512 GB sind sicher ausreichend aber nicht die Welt...
> 
> edit: Wie viele Alben hast Du eigentlich gebunkert, daß Amarok so viel Speicher braucht?

 

RAM != HD  :Wink: 

Also die ganzen Hinweise mit DMA bringen hier nix, das Problem ist einfach dass sein RAM bis obenhin voll ist und überläuft ( = swappt):

```
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND 

12079 root      18   0  116m  55m 9296 D  7.0 11.1   0:07.92 cc1plus

28351 mfe       15   0 88800 6424  70m S  3.0  1.2   0:57.47 amarokapp

28350 mfe       15   0 88800 6424  70m S  2.3  1.2   0:42.67 amarokapp

30932 mfe       15   0 56116  14m  32m S  2.0  2.8   0:33.60 konqueror

 6541 root      15   0  151m  17m  70m S  1.3  3.4   3:36.24 X

 6728 mfe       15   0 33504 5640  26m S  0.3  1.1   0:22.88 kicker

 5982 mfe       15   0  228m 3928  48m S  0.3  0.8   0:00.04 java

12224 mfe       16   0  1884 1096 1540 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.10 top 
```

Da haben wir einen C++ Compiletask mit 116 MB, einen Java Task mit 228 MB, min. einen amarok Prozess mit >80 MB und wahrscheinlich noch einiges mehr (die Anzeige sieht nicht so aus, als ob nach RAM Verbrauch sortiert ist).

Wenn die Platte ohne erkennbaren Grund am Rattern ist immer sofort nach dem Swapverbrauch schauen, wenn da mehr als ein paar MB belegt sind sollte man besser anfangen, nach Speicherverschwendern Ausschau zu halten.

----------

## BlackEye

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Interessant wäre die Ausgabe von free. Wenn sehr viel RAM für buffers draufgeht und (wie aus Deinem ersten Posting ersichtlich) trotzdem ordentlich Swap genutzt wird, könnte
> 
> ```
> 
> vm.swappiness = 0
> ...

 

Ist im Nachhinein vielleicht nicht mehr so interessant, aber hier mal die Ausgabe von free wie es jetzt ist

```
[root@murpy] (/home/mfe) # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515416     469892      45524          0      90348     199000

-/+ buffers/cache:     180544     334872

Swap:      1052216     142716     909500
```

Ich kenne mich mit der Swaptechnoligie nicht wirklich aus und kann die Zahlen von daher auch leider nicht interpretieren...

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Hast Du überhaupt schon mal im gleichen Umfang Windows Zunder gemacht? Du hast KDE, OpenOffice, eine Java VM, als Browser vielleicht noch eine mozilla.org Applikation am laufen. Was wieviel Ram frißt kannst du selber sehen. Die Aussage "zwei emerges" ist völlig unsinnig. Es kommt darauf an was Du kompilierst. KDE benötigt z.B. minimal so um die 400MB, OpenOffice 4 GB. Da fällt Skype, das mal eben ein statisch gelinktes Qt mit ins System zieht, völlig unter den Tisch. 512 GB sind sicher ausreichend aber nicht die Welt... 

 

Schwer zu sagen bei den Zahen.. ich weiss aber auf jeden Fall, dass ich auch zu meinen Windowszeiten viele Applikationen offen hatte. Nun ist das mit Linux sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen, da hier schon mal GTK und QT Programme getrennt den Speicher belasten wo es unter Windows vielleicht nur das native-Windows-Zeug war und somit vielleicht mehr geshared werden konnte als hier - keine Ahnung. Aber auf jeden Fall gab es auch extremfälle in denen sehr viel von der Platte geladen wurde. Aber einen kompletten Zusammenbruch wie hier hatte ich damals unter Windows nie gehabt...

Ich hab das nicelevel mal in der make.conf für emerges herunter geschraubt. Vielleicht entschärft es das Problem..

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> edit: Wie viele Alben hast Du eigentlich gebunkert, daß Amarok so viel Speicher braucht?

 

wieso? Braucht amarok denn mehr Speicher, wenn ich mehr Alben hab? Wieso denn dieses? Ein paar sind es schon...

----------

## Carlo

 *Genone wrote:*   

> RAM != HD 

 

Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Daß der von Amarok benötigte virtuelle Speicher mit der Größe der Sammlung durchaus in Korrelation zu bringen ist, ist ein Erfahrungswert.

QBlackEye: Unter Windows hast du neben der DLL Hell auch diverse andere Bibliotheken von Drittanbietern, JVM, etc..

----------

## Genone

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   RAM != HD  
> 
> Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Daß der von Amarok benötigte virtuelle Speicher mit der Größe der Sammlung durchaus in Korrelation zu bringen ist, ist ein Erfahrungswert.
> 
> QBlackEye: Unter Windows hast du neben der DLL Hell auch diverse andere Bibliotheken von Drittanbietern, JVM, etc..

 

Trotzdem braucht OpenOffice keine 4 GB RAM, und 512 GB RAM sind heutzutage auch noch nicht normal  :Wink: 

----------

## sevo

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schwer zu sagen bei den Zahen.. ich weiss aber auf jeden Fall, dass ich auch zu meinen Windowszeiten viele Applikationen offen hatte

 

Linux ist nicht mehr schlank wie früher, Gnome, KDE, Openoffice und vieles anderes sind Speicherschweine in früher nur von Windows gewohnten Dimensionen - und mit den Loop-Unrolling-Optimierungen, die bei Gentoo von den meisten eingestellt werden, werden die Applikationen nochmal größer... 

Aber solange du nur User-Anwendungen laufen hast, ist es (azeptable Festplatte vorausgesetzt) relativ egal, ob die Anwendung im hinten liegenden Fenster wegswappt - das Swappping wird erst dann unangenehm, wenn was CPU-hungriges nicht mehr in den Speicher passt.  "Viele Applikationen offen" ist daher was ganz ganz anderes als zwei parallele emerge-Instanzen. Denn die meisten Applikationen brauchen zwar Speicher, aber nur minimal CPU und sind 99% der Zeit völlig inaktiv. Mit zwei emerges hast du im Normalfall vier Compiler-Threads, die jeweils 100% CPU wollen, massiv File-IO haben, und auch noch gelegentlich das eine oder andere File locken.   

Gruß Sevo

----------

## Carlo

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Trotzdem braucht OpenOffice keine 4 GB RAM, und 512 GB RAM sind heutzutage auch noch nicht normal

 

Ja o.k., da bin ich etwas über's Ziel hinausgeschossen. Schaden tut's trotzdem nicht, das ganze Ding im  Speicher halten zu können.  :Wink:  Über den Speicherausbau kann man sich natürlich streiten, aber wer die letzten drei Jahre einen Desktop-PC mit weniger als 512 MB Ram gekauft hat, hat entweder ganz spezifische Anforderungen oder die Zeit verschlafen.

----------

## BlackEye

Okay

nun bin ich schlauer und werde mein Emergeverhalten entsprechend anpassen.

Da der Speicher zur Zeit aber recht günstig ist, werde ich mir mal noch 512 MB zukaufen und aufrüsten. Ich arbeite des öfteren mit Eclipse und parallel dazu mit mehreren Browsern und werde die zusätzlichen 512MB sicherlich brauchen können. 30 Euro ist ja noch erschwinglich  :Smile: 

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## tux2

Huhu,

mich tät mal interessieren welchen Prozessor du hast.

Ich hab hier zwei Rechner:

Im einen ist ein AMD Athlon XP 1700+ @1100MHz  und  im anderen ein Intel Pentium4 2,66 GHz.

Mit dem amd prozessor hab ich eigentlich so gut wie nie probleme dass irgendetwas hängt. Mit dem Intel proz ist das schon öfters passiert.

Grüßle,

tux2

PS: Kauft AMD-Prozessoren  :Laughing: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> mich tät mal interessieren welchen Prozessor du hast.

 

```
[mfe@murpy] (~) $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2080.052

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4112.38
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

so, seit heute Nachmittag habe ich 1GB RAM in meiner Kiste... 

Dann hab ich meinen PC eine weile benutzt und gegen frühen Abend allein gelassen (aber nicht herunter gefahren). Gerade wieder dran gesetzt und mal nachgesehen was der Speicher so macht, fallen mir hier doch die Augen aus dem Kopf  :Smile: 

```
top - 23:46:24 up  9:50,  3 users,  load average: 0.38, 0.41, 0.20

Tasks: 122 total,   1 running, 121 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  6.6% us,  1.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 91.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.7% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    905576k total,   888620k used,    16956k free,   331896k buffers

Swap:  1052216k total,      444k used,  1051772k free,   296204k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 6553 root      15   0  143m  67m  67m S  1.3  7.6   5:12.50 X

12729 mfe       20   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.65 licq

12738 mfe       16   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12739 mfe       15   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.17 licq

12740 mfe       17   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12741 mfe       16   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12742 mfe       15   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:05.99 licq

12743 mfe       15   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12744 mfe       15   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12745 mfe       16   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

12771 mfe       16   0 95832  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:00.00 licq

14152 mfe       15   0 54576  29m  40m S  0.0  3.4   0:05.31 amarokapp

14157 mfe       16   0 54576  29m  40m S  0.0  3.4   0:00.00 amarokapp

14163 mfe       15   0 54576  29m  40m S  2.3  3.4   0:05.74 amarokapp

14164 mfe       15   0 54576  29m  40m S  2.7  3.4   0:07.43 amarokapp

13887 mfe       15   0 52712  32m  42m S  0.0  3.6   0:05.78 konqueror

 6829 mfe       16   0 51652  36m  39m S  0.0  4.1   0:10.70 kontact

22074 mfe       15   0 49544  35m  32m S  0.0  4.0   0:31.87 konqueror

14001 mfe       15   0 41808  30m  29m S  0.3  3.4   0:05.98 konqueror

 6682 mfe       15   0 36372  20m  26m S  0.7  2.3   3:19.28 kded

 6693 mfe       16   0 36372  20m  26m S  0.0  2.3   0:00.00 kded

 6694 mfe       15   0 36372  20m  26m S  0.0  2.3   0:09.75 kded

 6695 mfe       15   0 36372  20m  26m S  0.3  2.3   0:06.85 kded

14626 mfe       15   0 34500  21m  28m S  0.0  2.4   0:00.95 konqueror

 6730 mfe       15   0 32884  18m  27m S  0.0  2.1   0:01.40 knotify

 6742 mfe       15   0 31904  22m  25m S  0.0  2.5   1:01.06 kicker

14548 mfe       15   0 28952  17m  23m S  0.7  2.0   0:01.18 konsole

 6735 mfe       16   0 28280  19m  23m S  0.0  2.2   0:17.99 kdesktop

 6935 mfe       16   0 28144  14m  24m S  0.0  1.6   0:00.58 kio_imap4

 6720 mfe       15   0 28012  17m  22m S  0.0  2.0   1:25.13 kwin

 6786 mfe       16   0 27484  17m  22m S  0.0  1.9   0:01.37 korgac

 6766 mfe       15   0 27452  17m  22m S  0.0  2.0   0:01.75 kmix

 7256 mfe       15   0 26232  16m  21m S  0.0  1.9   0:01.03 kio_uiserver

14601 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.05 kio_http

14602 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14610 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.04 kio_http

14611 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.04 kio_http

14612 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14615 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14662 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.02 kio_http

14664 mfe       16   0 25340  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14004 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.01 kio_http

14005 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.01 kio_http

14006 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.01 kio_http

14007 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14008 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14010 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

14635 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.4   0:00.01 kio_http

14636 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.4   0:00.00 kio_http

14802 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.01 kio_http

14803 mfe       16   0 25332  12m  22m S  0.0  1.5   0:00.00 kio_http

  959 mfe       16   0 24900  12m  22m S  0.0  1.4   0:00.03 kio_file

13811 mfe       16   0 24888  12m  22m S  0.0  1.4   0:00.01 kio_file 
```

ich hab jetzt 1 GB RAM und davon sind echt ganze wahnsinnige 16MB frei.. ich bin begeistert  :Smile: 

Ist das normal oder simmt hier nun was nicht? Bissl deftig...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Das wurde schon öfters diskutiert  :Wink: 

Linux nutzt das RAM halt...

In wirklichkeit sind noch 331 MB mehr frei...

Denn diese werden als Cache für Dateien benutzt...

Du kennst das sicher... Wenn du ein Programm das erste mal startet, dauert das etwas länger...

Die darauf folgenden Male geht es allerdings schneller...

Dieser Speicher wird aber anderen Programmen übergeben, falls die ihn brauchen...

----------

## BlackEye

ahso, alles klar

hab eben auch erst das '331896k buffers' gesehen.. war mir zuvor noch nicht aufgefallen. Dann ist das ja okay. Hatte mich nur etwas gewundert.. zumal ich die Kiste stundenlang nur so laufen ließ, ohne irgendwas daran zu tun  :Smile: 

okay, thx

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Linux erkennt bei dir offenbar nicht die gesamten 1 GB RAM sondern nur knapp 900 MB...

Hast du "High Memory Support (4GB)" im Kernel aktiviert?

```
  │ CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G:                                                       │

  │                                                                         │

  │ Select this if you have a 32-bit processor and between 1 and 4          │

  │ gigabytes of physical RAM.                                              │

  │                                                                         │

  │ Symbol: HIGHMEM4G [=y]                                                  │

  │ Prompt: 4GB                                                             │

  │   Defined at arch/i386/Kconfig:732                                      │

  │   Depends on: <choice>                                                  │

  │   Location:                                                             │

  │     -> Processor type and features                                      │

  │       -> High Memory Support (<choice> [=y])                            │

```

Poly

----------

## BlackEye

in der Tat... hatte ich nicht!

Gerade gemacht, rebootet und schon sind es nochmal 100MB mehr.. cool *G*

```
Mem:   1035528k total,   329656k used,   705872k free,    23420k buffers

Swap:  1052216k total,        0k used,  1052216k free,   129724k cached
```

Danke für den Tipp!

----------

